# Cutting edge?



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, Not sure if this is the right forum to post, but replaced the cutting edge on my 1-ton, ford...what do most people do with the old one???


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

It depends on how bad the old one is. If it is still a usable edge, the put it on the shelf and keep it for an emergency. If it's worn down the scrap it out.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

ya pretty worn down......scrap it is,


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

I have an employee that steals them for scrap. I looked all over the place for two used Blizzard cutting edges the other day. I'm positive someone took them...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use to cut them to the length of 6'' and bolt them on top of new edge to help slow wear down

on a 8ft edge I'll make 4 different pieces and bolt them on in 4 different spots Thats when I bought harden steel edges now I make my edges So now I weld them pieces on


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

great idea! few questions
1. how did u cut,what do you use?
2. my new edge is 5/8" thick,8ft x 6"

yes right and left wear down the most, do u weld a old 6" piece and weld flush to new?

thanksThumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

512high;1721257 said:


> great idea! few questions
> 1. how did u cut,what do you use?
> 2. my new edge is 5/8" thick,8ft x 6"
> 
> ...


Chop saw 
I cut to length so I could use the holes in old edge

But now since I make my own I weld the double part on

My edges are 5/8'' x8'' x ?? depending what plow I'm making it for


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I understand that you weld a piece on etc, BUT does it get welded "flush" with the old cutting edge on plow? or do you weld the old to hit the pavement a bit first,so it will wear into the new? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

512high;1722473 said:


> I understand that you weld a piece on etc, BUT does it get welded "flush" with the old cutting edge on plow? or do you weld the old to hit the pavement a bit first,so it will wear into the new? Thanks for the replies!


I don't weld it I bolt it on I did when it was a harden edge. Now I weld it on since I use plate steel not carbon steel

When I weld extra piece The extra is always shorter I don't want it hit pavement first


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

gotcha! thank you so much!


----------



## mtnbktrek (Oct 25, 2013)

Antlerart06;1722480 said:


> I don't weld it I bolt it on I did when it was a harden edge. Now I weld it on since I use plate steel not carbon steel
> 
> When I weld extra piece The extra is always shorter I don't want it hit pavement first


Wait when you bolt it I assume you drilled new holes correct?
I weld ours on for all plows to help wear longer


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mtnbktrek;1723287 said:


> Wait when you bolt it I assume you drilled new holes correct?
> I weld ours on for all plows to help wear longer


No If you look at a old edge you see the holes in the old edge 
Measure what I needed from the hole cut it and bolt on top the new edge I would cut 4 piece they might only be 2'' wide I bolt on the ends then bolt ones in center.
I can see I'm going have make a how to video

I use to do this to my plows back in the 80s and 90s 
Now I make all my edges for my Boss and ultra mount plows So I double up on the ends and I weld them on

The photo showing my boss edge you see the double part those are welded on
You see the jig I made to mark the holes


----------

